

Clang reaches funding target - bjnortier_hn
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/260688528/clang?foo=bar

======
pubby
I'm nitpicking, but it's CLANG, not Clang. One's a video game swords thing,
the other is a compiler.

~~~
batista
Thought the exact same thing! I clicked to read about new developments funded
for Clang the compiler and was wondering why I haven't heard of the
fundraising effort...

~~~
pooriaazimi
Well, I honestly don't think Clang needs fundraising through KickStarter :)
Apple's $100B+ should be enough. GCC is now deprecated on Apple platforms and
will be completely replaced by LLVM family in a year's time, so their whole
ecosystem (OS X, iOS, cloud infrastructures) depends on LLVM and certainly
they would spend as much as necessary on it.

------
Simucal
I pledged for this Kickstarter even though I'm not overly interested in
realistic sword fighting video games. I really just wanted to give something
back to Neal Stephenson for all the enjoyment I've gotten out of his books
aside from his cut of their purchase price. Helping a pet project of his
succeed seemed like a cool way to do that.

However, this Kickstarter really struggled to get funded which surprised me,
especially given Neal's "nerd fame" as he calls it. Maybe this is why the AAA
title companies haven't taken a stab at something like this, because the
interest just isn't there?

~~~
bjnortier_hn
I pledged for pretty much the same reasons, even though I'm not overly keen on
a sword fighting console game. Perhaps you're right and that there's just not
enough interest.

------
esbwhat
800k for linux? that seems a bit excessive considering the engine already
supports it

